# من اصعب الاشياء... الخيانة..



## kalimooo (10 مايو 2010)

*من اصعب الاشياء... الخيانة..*​ 
من أصعب المشاعر التي يشعر بها الإنسان سواء كان ذكرا أو أنثى هي الشعور بالإهانة وموضوعنا هذا يتكلم عن الإهانة بسبب خيانة شريك الحياة ان كان خطيباً ام زوجاً. هناك أنواع من الخيانات مثل خيانة الوطن أو خيانة الأمانة والعشرة بين الأصدقاء ولكن خيانة شركاء الحياة تترك بصمات واضحة وعميقة على الضحية التي تمت خيانتها. وتشكل هذه الخيانة في معظم الأحيان تغييرا في مجرى الحياة وربما تكون نهاية درب. لذلك نحاول في هذا البحث أن نضع أيدينا على المشكلة ونفهم جوانبها وكيفية التعامل معها.

إن الخيانة العاطفية هي الزاوية التي ترتكز عليها الخيانة بين الزوجين. فمن هنا تبدأ الرحلة إلى الأسوأ, إن اتجاه القلب عندما يتغير ويتحول عن الشريك الفعلي (الزوج أو الخطيب( الخطيبة) هو أول محرك للتوجه نحو الخيانة الفعلية. إن الارتباط هو موقف والتزام وممارسة وثبات. وعندما يفقد أحد هذه الأعمدة تتخلخل العلاقة وتحدث الفجوة التي تؤدي إلى الانزلاق في متاهة الخيانة. ومن اللحظة الأولى التي يرتبط بها شخصان عليهما أن يدركا أن الطرف الآخر لا يمكن أن يحقق الكمال، وأن الحياة ستضع أمامهما أشخاصاً مميزين وجذابين يتمتعون بصفات تفوق صفات شريك الحياة وأن هذا ليس بسبب لكي تتحول الأنظار إلى هذا الشخص الدخيل على المشاعر وأنه لا يتمتع بحق امتلاك مشاعر أحد الحبيبين او الزوجبن مهما كانت الظروف.

كثيرا ما نسمع من الأزواج: زوجتي لم تعد كالسابق لقد أهملت نفسها.. والزوجات أيضا يضفن.. إنه لم يعد لطيفا وعونا لي بل تغير كثيرا..

إن مبدأ الزواج الناجح هو محبة الآخر والاتحاد معه بالكامل والإصرار على عدم التخلي عنه مهما حصلتبدأ من الخطوبة. وهذه هي المحبة التي نجدها بين الآباء والأبناء. فلم نسمع قط عن أب أو أم تخلى عن ابنه لمجرد أن فيهم صفات لا تعجبهم. إن هذا هو مفعول الحب الصحيح والالتزام الذي بحسب فكر الله. ولكن إذا حصل أن تعرض أحد الأزواج لمثل هذه الحالة فما العمل؟ لا نريد أن نعمم الحل ونعطي وصفات سحرية ولكن الإنسان في ضعفه يحتاج أحيانا لمن يسنده لا لمن يدفعه إلى الأسفل، وهنا يأتي دور الأخصائيين أو المشيرين ويفضل أن يكونوا على مستوى روحي عال حتى يأخذوا بيد الشخص المجروح ويصلوا به إلى شاطئ الأمان.

إن الخيانة شيء مؤلم جدا ولكن الألم الأكبر هو أن يخرج الاثنان من العلاقة مجروحين وأن يعمم الجرح ليطال الأولاد لو كانوا متزوجين. فإن للخيانة مراحل ودرجات حيث أن الميول القلبية أو الإعجاب ربما يعالج في مراحله الأولى قبل أن يصل إلى المراحل المتطورة ليصل إلى الزنى الفعلي. فهذا الوضع محسوم في كلمة الله وقد ذكر الكتاب المقدس ما يكفي ليعفي الطرف الآخر من الارتباط بعد حصول هذا الأمر.

لذلك نحن أمام موضوع حرج جدا تعود فيه الحلول إلى طبيعة الأشخاص ومدى النضج والتعامل مع المشاكل ومدى التضحية من أجل العائلة. ولا ننكر أن هناك دائما فرصة للتوبة وهذا ما علمنا إياه الكتاب المقدس. والشرط هنا هو الاعتراف والتوبة الحقيقية والرجوع إلى الله لشفاء الجروح النفسية وإبراء المشاعر حيث أن هذه الآلام تحتاج ليد الله فقط لكي تمتد بالمعونة للشخص الذي تعرض لخيانة من شريك حياته.

إن الحلول السهلة هي دائما موجودة ولكنها ليست الأفضل, بل يكمن التحدي في تخطي المشاكل والارتفاع فوقها ومعالجتها وترك فرصة دائما للتصحيح. وهذا ما فعله الله معنا. وإن الفرصة الثانية لا يمنحها إلا الإنسان الكريم والمحب لأنه يأخذ هذا الموقف نتيجة اتكاله وثباته في الله الذي سيرد له نفسه المجروحة بطريقته الخاصة لأن الإنسان لا يستطيع مهما فعل أن يرد المسلوب بل إن الجميع بحاجة إلى محبة الله وعنايته.


----------



## +Coptic+ (10 مايو 2010)

*موضوع رائع جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## سور (10 مايو 2010)

موضوع حساس جدا كليمو
فانا لا اتخيل ان اقع فى هذا الموقف شىء غير محتمل
قرات فى احد الكتب المترجمه معنى عن الحب اعجبنى جدا - يقول
اان الحب قرار فانت لست افضل انسان فى العالم ولكننى احببتك وقرارى ان اظل احبك مهما وجدت من هو افضل منك
ومع هذا الراىء لا مجال للخيانه , وان ضعف الانسان فالاهم ان يسرع من البداية لنهاية هذا الفكر والصلاه من اجل التخلص منه 
فالخيانه الزوجيه شىء بشع بشع بشع واعتقد انه صعب النسيان ايضا​


----------



## asmicheal (10 مايو 2010)

موضوع جرىء وجميل 

وفعلا الالتزام يكون ابديا بوجود اللة 
الذى يوحد الاثنان الى الابد 
وما جمعة اللة لا يفرقة انسان 
بل شيطان 
بس 
لية حقوق الاطفال مش فى الصورة 
بمعنى التكلم عن شخصين 
وحق كل طرف فى السعادة الحقيقية او الوهمية 

فين حق الاطفال 
اللذين تختفى من اجلهم حقوقى وحقوقة 
لانهم اغلى واثمن من ان ينجرحوا بالم كهذا وتشوة فكرتهم للابد عن اسمى العلاقات الانسانية


----------



## kalimooo (10 مايو 2010)

M1ged

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (10 مايو 2010)

سور قال:


> موضوع حساس جدا كليمو
> فانا لا اتخيل ان اقع فى هذا الموقف شىء غير محتمل
> قرات فى احد الكتب المترجمه معنى عن الحب اعجبنى جدا - يقول
> اان الحب قرار فانت لست افضل انسان فى العالم ولكننى احببتك وقرارى ان اظل احبك مهما وجدت من هو افضل منك
> ...




صحيح  فالخيانة غي انها تناقض المبادىء والمجتمع والدين

فهناك من سيذب ضحية هذه الغلطة هما الاولاد..

الذين يجب ان يكون همنا الاوحد ان نوصلهم اخر المطاف 

الى حيث الرب يسوع..

شكراً اخت سو 

مشاركة مميزة 

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (10 مايو 2010)

سور قال:


> موضوع حساس جدا كليمو
> فانا لا اتخيل ان اقع فى هذا الموقف شىء غير محتمل
> قرات فى احد الكتب المترجمه معنى عن الحب اعجبنى جدا - يقول
> اان الحب قرار فانت لست افضل انسان فى العالم ولكننى احببتك وقرارى ان اظل احبك مهما وجدت من هو افضل منك
> ...




صحيح  فالخيانة غي انها تناقض المبادىء والمجتمع والدين

فهناك من سيذب ضحية هذه الغلطة هما الاولاد..

الذين يجب ان يكون همنا الاوحد ان نوصلهم اخر المطاف 

الى حيث الرب يسوع..

شكراً اخت سو ر

مشاركة مميزة 

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (11 مايو 2010)

موضوع جرىء وجميل 

وفعلا الالتزام يكون ابديا بوجود اللة 
الذى يوحد الاثنان الى الابد 
وما جمعة اللة لا يفرقة انسان 
بل شيطان 
بس 
لية حقوق الاطفال مش فى الصورة 
بمعنى التكلم عن شخصين 
وحق كل طرف فى السعادة الحقيقية او الوهمية 

فين حق الاطفال 
اللذين تختفى من اجلهم حقوقى وحقوقة 
لانهم اغلى واثمن من ان ينجرحوا بالم كهذا وتشوة فكرتهم للابد عن اسمى العلاقات الانسانية 



رائع ردك وتعليقك كالعادة اسميشال

مشكووووورة 

الرب يبارك خدمتكِ


----------



## ماجو2010 (11 مايو 2010)

ميرسى موضوع مهم جدآ

ممكن أنسان يحتمل خيانة الطرف الأخرويسامح
وأنسان أخر لا يحتمل 
إن الخيانة شيء مؤلم جدااااااااااا ​


----------



## ماجو2010 (11 مايو 2010)

ميرسى موضوع مهم جدآ

ممكن أنسان يحتمل خيانة الطرف الأخرويسامح
وأنسان أخر لا يحتمل 
إن الخيانة شيء مؤلم جدااااااااااا ​


----------



## ماجو2010 (11 مايو 2010)

ميرسى موضوع مهم جدآ

ممكن أنسان يحتمل خيانة الطرف الأخرويسامح
وأنسان أخر لا يحتمل 
إن الخيانة شيء مؤلم جدااااااااااا ​


----------



## kalimooo (11 مايو 2010)

ماجووو

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## ضحكة طفل (12 مايو 2010)

يارب سلام
موضوع رائع
من اصعب ما بالكون الخيانه بكل ماتحمل من معاني
شكرا جدا لكتابتك هذا الموضوع
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## kalimooo (12 مايو 2010)

ضحكة طفل

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## اني بل (13 مايو 2010)




----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مايو 2010)

موضوع في منتهي الجمال
ميرسي ليك


----------



## kalimooo (31 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> موضوع في منتهي الجمال
> ميرسي ليك




شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## asmicheal (2 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *من اصعب الاشياء... الخيانة..*​
> 
> 
> من أصعب المشاعر التي يشعر بها الإنسان سواء كان ذكرا أو أنثى هي الشعور بالإهانة وموضوعنا هذا يتكلم عن الإهانة بسبب خيانة شريك الحياة ان كان خطيباً ام زوجاً.
> ...


 

:download:


موضوع جميل كليمو 
اثار عظيم تاملى 
لانى اخدم ضحايا انانية الاباء 
وارى كم التحطم النفسى للابناء 
من جراء انانية اهاليهم 


اللة هو الحل 

وصدقنى كتير اقيم مواضيعك 
بس المنتدى لا يسمح 

الموضوع دة جميل وارجو ان يسمح لى المنتدى بالتقييم


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> موضوع جميل كليمو
> ...



مرورك اسميشال هو التقيم بذاته

الف شكر لكِ لمرورك الاروع

 الرب يبارك فيكِ وبأسرتك فرداً فرداً


----------



## tasoni queena (4 يونيو 2010)

> فهذا الوضع محسوم في كلمة الله وقد ذكر الكتاب المقدس ما يكفي ليعفي الطرف الآخر من الارتباط بعد حصول هذا الأمر.


شكرا كليمو للموضوع الجميل

بس الخاين منقدرش نسامحوا ابدا

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## govany shenoda (4 يونيو 2010)

ميرسي كليمو الموضوع مميز فعلا 
بس مش متهيالي ان الطرف الي متخان يقدر يسامح الي لما يكون في ظروف اقوي منه مثلا اطفال 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وربنا ميحطيش حد فينا في الموقف ده
اصل الوحده ممكن يتحمل اي حاجه  يعني اسواء الظرواف الي الخيانه​


----------



## kalimooo (5 يونيو 2010)

tasoni queena

يعني الرب امر بالسماح

نحن واجباتنا نسامح والرب يدين

هذا رأيي لا يلزمك يا تاسوني

مشكورة الرب يبارك فيكي


----------



## tasoni queena (5 يونيو 2010)

> يعني الرب امر بالسماح
> 
> نحن واجباتنا نسامح والرب يدين
> 
> ...



ما هو ده الصح

بس انا مبعرفش اسامح

ههههههههههه  سودة اوى من جوة صح
​


----------



## kalimooo (5 يونيو 2010)

govany shenoda

صح لو في اولاد بالتأكيد 

الطرف المذكور سيطر للمسامحة..

شكراً لردك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك...


----------



## kalimooo (5 يونيو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ما هو ده الصح
> 
> بس انا مبعرفش اسامح
> 
> ...




الله يستر

كويس انك قلتِ

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (17 يونيو 2010)

موضوع كتير مميز ورائع جدا.. 

الغفران صفة الهيه انما الله اعطنا روح التسامح 

بس مش كل البشر بتقدر تعمل دة 

ممكن تسامح بس مش تقدر تكمل حسب الحاجة او المشكلة 

(حز26:36 ) 

"واعطيكم قلبا جديدا واجعل روحا جديدة فى داخلكم 

وانزع قلب الحجر من لحمكم واعطيكم قلب لحم" 

شكرا كليموووووو 

موضوعك روعة بجد 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 يونيو 2010)

ومن اجمل الاشياء الوفاء والصدق ومحبة الاخرين


----------



## النهيسى (17 يونيو 2010)

هناك أنواع من الخيانات مثل خيانة الوطن أو خيانة الأمانة والعشرة بين الأصدقاء ولكن خيانة شركاء الحياة تترك بصمات واضحة وعميقة على الضحية التي تمت خيانتها. وتشكل هذه الخيانة في معظم الأحيان تغييرا في مجرى الحياة وربما تكون نهاية درب. لذلك نحاول في هذا البحث أن نضع أيدينا على المشكلة ونفهم جوانبها وكيفية التعامل معها.

مشكور أخى كليمو . موضوع مهم جدا ورائع

تسلم الأيادى شكرااا ليكم جداااا
​


----------



## كاري (2 فبراير 2011)

*هناك نوع اصعب من الخيانة هى خيانة اللة ففعل الخطية خيانة للمحب الابدى وهذا النوع هو اول طريق الخيانة شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ربنا يجعلة سبب بركةويعوض محبتك*


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

معاك حق يا كليمو

اصعب شئ الخيانه

ربنا يبعدها عننا دايما

ميرسي لتعبك


----------



## tamav maria (4 فبراير 2011)

اي جرج ممكن نداويه ونعالجه
الا جرح الخيانه
مالهوش اي دواء

اشكرك كليمو 
للموضوع القيم والمميز


----------



## kalimooo (7 فبراير 2011)

نور وسط الظلام قال:


> موضوع كتير مميز ورائع جدا..
> 
> الغفران صفة الهيه انما الله اعطنا روح التسامح
> 
> ...



شكراً لمرورك الرائع

الرب يسوع يبارك فيكِ


----------



## kalimooo (7 فبراير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> هناك أنواع من الخيانات مثل خيانة الوطن أو خيانة الأمانة والعشرة بين الأصدقاء ولكن خيانة شركاء الحياة تترك بصمات واضحة وعميقة على الضحية التي تمت خيانتها. وتشكل هذه الخيانة في معظم الأحيان تغييرا في مجرى الحياة وربما تكون نهاية درب. لذلك نحاول في هذا البحث أن نضع أيدينا على المشكلة ونفهم جوانبها وكيفية التعامل معها.
> 
> مشكور أخى كليمو . موضوع مهم جدا ورائع
> 
> ...






شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (7 فبراير 2011)

كاري قال:


> *هناك نوع اصعب من الخيانة هى خيانة اللة ففعل الخطية خيانة للمحب الابدى وهذا النوع هو اول طريق الخيانة شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ربنا يجعلة سبب بركةويعوض محبتك*





شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

عزيزي النهيسى

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (7 فبراير 2011)

كاري قال:


> *هناك نوع اصعب من الخيانة هى خيانة اللة ففعل الخطية خيانة للمحب الابدى وهذا النوع هو اول طريق الخيانة شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ربنا يجعلة سبب بركةويعوض محبتك*



ليس فقط خيانة لله

انما عبدةية للخطيئة

شكراً يا امي

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (7 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> معاك حق يا كليمو
> 
> اصعب شئ الخيانه
> 
> ...




روزاية

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (8 فبراير 2011)

netta قال:


> اي جرج ممكن نداويه ونعالجه
> الا جرح الخيانه
> مالهوش اي دواء
> 
> ...



كلام صحيح يا نيتا

شكرا للمرور الرائع

الرب يباركك


----------

